
Startup layoffs will continue as venture capital dries up, analysts say - datums
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/blog/techflash/2016/03/startup-layoffs-shyp-instacart-venture-capital.html?ana=twt
======
pink_dinner
While will be bad for workers in the short-term, I think it's better for
everyone in the long-term.

Companies that have a solid business model won't be folding every 6 months and
workers will have more stable employment.

